# Back and with Wedding Pictures!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I'm finally back from a completely awesome and relaxing honeymoon. Did you all miss me?  the wedding was amazing! We got so many many compliments on it and more people than I can count (young and old) declared it the best wedding they've ever been to, period. We ourselves had the best time ever. I danced so much that my toes are still hurting - I'm not kidding! It was the best night of our lives so far so I guess everything was perfect. 

I do have some wedding pictures that the pro photog put on her blog. I can't link to it directly right now as I'm on my iPhone in the LA airport, LOL. But if you want to see them, go to her blog:

http://angelicaglass.bigfolioblog.com

Then scroll down (quite a bit) to our entry named Carolina and Spencer.

Hope you all enjoy the pictures and I'm glad to be back though there's SO much to catch up on!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Lina, those pics are awesome! Can we actually click on something to see more pics?
PS: I love how you had your hair, very lovely!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those pictures are gorgeous! I can't wait to see the rest of them!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, Lina!! You were so beautiful in your dress!! What a wonderful day to remember. I wish my wedding photos were as good.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Carolina, how beautiful! You looked amazing! I'm so happy to hear that everything went perfect and you had a wonderful time! I am picture hungry too...I want to see more pics! :~) Welcome home!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats!!! beautiful photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - those pics are great!! Cant wait to see more! And of course you guys in two weeks.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Lina, and welcome back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Lina! Congrats again-- Great photos--can't wait to see more!:bounce:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Lina, we have missed you. I cant wait to see more of your wedding pictures.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I love the one with the grapes. Congratulations and welcome back.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Lina! I really like this photographers work!

Ryan


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Carolina! 

Beautiful photographs! :biggrin1:

See you in 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back!!
Those are great photos!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love your photos. I can't wait to see more. You looked beautiful . . . and so happy.

Welcome home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful, Lina. 
Welcome Back!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome back Carolina! The pictures are wonderful, it looks like it was a great time!

Have a safe flight back to NY


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Great pictures!*

Congratulations once again! The pictures look fab!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome back! Your pictures are amazing!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beautiful wedding it must have been... what gorgeous photographs!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looks like you both had a wonderful time, gorgeous pictures! Love your dress and shoes. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back Lina! Love the photos and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous photos, Carolina! Welcome back.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful pictures....of a beautiful bride. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome back Lina, love the pictures, but like everyone else, can't wait to see more. 

Now, tell us about the honeymoon too!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I just happened to drop by the Forum & see your fantastic wedding pix! You look amazing, 'Lina. Love the dress and your hair. Your photographer is so artistic, refreshingly different and edgy.. Glad it was such a perfect day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, lovely pictures! Would love to see more. 

See you soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back. Love the pictures. You looked gorgeous. Loved the flowers, loved the shoes! We miss Kubrick. See you soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! What artistic photos! Just beautiful!

Welcome back! We did miss you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It all sounds amazing!! I love the pictures


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! great photos Carolina. Congratulations and Welcome back!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lina and Spencer - CONGRATS!!! The pictures are gorgeous! Can't wait to hear/see more  

PS Let us know when Kubrick's up for a play date


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina congrats to you and Spencer... the Pix look incredible.

'Lo and Hank


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome back Carolina!!! I loved the pictures. Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lina and Spencer!
Your dress is beautiful, your hair, the shoes, and the flowers were magnificent!

What unbelievable pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all so much! We loved the wedding and are so happy that others found it to be so wonderful too! I actually had my videographer tell me that I should be a wedding planner, LOL. How crazy is that? 

Oh and here's a picture of our favors that a friend of mine took at the wedding... it was one of my favorite parts of the wedding and they were a big hit... more than a pound of candy in each box!

Btw, as some of you mentioned, our wedding photographer really is awesome! She is amazing... I love her work and we were so glad we got her. I do think a good photographer is key to preserving the memory of your wedding, and Spencer and I really wanted to do that. We spent $$ on her, but still think it was quite worth it.

I'm currently catching up (slowly) on old threads, so please forgive some thread revivals if I'm tempted to do it.

Also wanted to add that Kubrick is currently passed out right next to me on the couch. He was SO excited to see us but he was really well taken care of when we were gone, so he's as happy go lucky as usual!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also wanted to mention for those that asked for more pictures: I'm waiting for them too! Though I will probably have a 2-minute video from the videographers within a week or two to tide us all (especially me!) over.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome back Lina, I just loved the pictures and can't wait to see more.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good thing your videographer is faster than me...I'm so darn slow I have brides waiting in dark alleys to "take me out!"  Ha! Good things come to those who wait...right?!

I loved loved your pictures, but especially the one of you (black and white of just your face) and of course the knitting, which had to be done by you!

Your hair looked fabulous, and the best part was how happy and in love you both look.

Congrats!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Amy and Paige! Amy, the knitting (a stole) was actually done by my mom! It was one of her wedding gifts to me (she gave me too many, LOL). It took her 10 months to make it and it is SO intricate. I think it would take me YEARS to make one and it still wouldn't be as beautiful or perfect as the one she made. It really is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel like I keep going on and on, but just wanted to share with you guys the photos that were taken at the Photo Booth that I set up. People really had fun with it and the props we bought worked out really well. One of the pro photographer pics on her blog entry is from people dressing up for the photo booth. Anyway, they're here if you want to check it out:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157607297358558/


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina tell your mom she rocks! That stole is amazing!!! Did she surprise you with it?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I will! She actually didn't surprise me with it because she just couldn't keep it a surprise, LOL. But I didn't see the completed stole until the day of.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT to see your posts again, Lina!! Your wedding sounds like it was a load of fun for all. That's what is important. Love the pics!!! You were stunning, girl! I'm sure those photo booth pics were a hoot. They look like a lot of fun!

Your mom's stole looks stunning, though we only see a bit of it. Beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Marj! It's good to be back and posting again. 

So my cousin uploaded the pictures she took at the wedding and I've chosen a few to show you guys until the rest of the pro pics are in. I hope I'm not boring any of you with all these pics... please let me know if I am. It's all still very exciting for me. 

Just married:









My cousin's daughter who was one of the flower girls... she is SO cute!









Dancing with the flower girls:









The cake - notice Kubrick! The topper was a BIG hit:









Just the topper:









Cutting the cake... just so you can see us next to the toppers, even though I'm making a weird face, LOL:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations and welcome back. Beautiful pics.
okay, that cake topper tops any one I've ever seen.
Glad Kubrick had a good time while you were away.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a blast looking at your photo booth pictures! What a great addition to a wedding (or any celebration, for that matter)! Looks like your friends and family were having a blast with it.

Share as many photos as you want... we're loving it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Your photos are all wonderful!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Carolina so glad you are back.....Beautiful pictures of a beautiful couple.....Loved the black/white pic of you.....Can't wait to see you at the playdate.....You are coming aren't you???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I couldn't wait to see your toppers since you teased us with an example of them months ago. They are soooooo adorable!! Just perfect, esp. with our Kubrick sitting there, handsome as can be. Very original and cute and something you'll have forever. 

The flower girls are so pretty. I'm sure they had a great time. I'm not bored with pics, so don't be shy!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures! A good photographer is so important [we had an awful one!]

What was the theme of the reception? Looks so fun!

Where did you honeymoon? I'm all about good vacations.

Adorable topper. Was Kubrick in the wedding?

Obviously behind the times here!!

So exciting and romantic!

Congrats.

eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Trish, our reception didn't really have a cohesive theme, but we did have lots of movie-related stuff.  We went to French Polynesia for our honeymoon... I'll add a recap of it as soon as I finish uploading the pics for it. Only about another 100 to go through and edit.  Kubrick was not in the wedding... it wasn't the kind of wedding for a dog. If it had been outside, he would totally be there but as it was he couldn't come. However, the next day we had a day-after brunch and Kubrick came with us to that and got plenty of good lovin'. 

And thanks!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Wow! French Poly!! I hope you share some pics. I bet it was a fantastic time!

Sounds like such a fun wedding. Thanks for sharing.

eace:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lina,
Much happiness to you and Spencer in the years ahead!
Suzy


----------

